# Is there diff. between nvidia geforce 7025 & 7050?



## saqib_khan (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi 
I am a newcomer in digit forum. 
I want to know is there difference between nvidia geforce 7025 & nvidia geforce 7050 chipset in AMD processors? 
These chipsets are integrated graphics chipset on amd motherboards. 
Which one is good from gaming point of view? 
Is nvidia geforce 7025 enough for me?
Please help & comment.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 15, 2007)

^^ those chips are better suited for media playback rather than gaming. 
Onboard performance of 7050 and 7025 is very poor  . 

BTW what kind of games do you want to play?

EDIT: reporting to move to Hardware section.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 15, 2007)

Dude,Dont keep creating threads on the same topic again n again.
U already posted the same thread in the Gamerz section.
Wait for replies.

Regards,
ray


----------

